# Rough Day at the RC Air Park



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wonder if they are still talking to each other???


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Before or after the whuppin?


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Why are they flying planes and helis at the same time?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Man that reminds me when my best friend and I where flying at northwest Houston rc club. I had my 46% H9 ultimate up and he had his 40% wild hare extra and we had a mid air. Man it was crazy, but we took it pretty well. About $10k worth of rubble. All we needed was the old timer movie scene with a fire....,.,, Worst thing we had a prop hub to prop hub hit and my da 150 and his 3w 150 both had bent shafts.......... Glad I'm out of that hobby!!!!! It did not take long to get new frames and engines rebuilt and we laugh about it now.......


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Were the pilots ok?? I didn't see him bail


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Did he mumble "take that ya jap"


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like the pilot was thrown clear...


----------

